# Milford Sound Lookout



## everett.vincent (Aug 5, 2021)

Milford Sound offers numerous walking and trekking experiences, with a range of well-built tracks, to enjoy the serenity of nature. If you're looking out for a quick walk, the Milford Sound Lookout is one of the favorites, as you appreciate the scenic beauty of Milford Sound's township.

A 400-meter return walk on a leisurely track, the short, slightly uphill tramp at the Milford Sound Lookout is a pleasurable experience, with a spectacular view from the heights. This 20 minutes loop track provides an easy trek with impressive features of nature. Dive into the natural beauty as you walk through the dense bushes and beautiful vegetation. Keep on the lookout for the little native birds and insects that fly around.

This relaxing walk begins from the car parking area behind the Milford Sound Cafe. Walk past the two brown buildings standing by, towards Donald Sutherland's grave. Begin your journey on the gravel pathway, around the hedges. Don't forget to carry your Mosquito Repellent along.

Have you ever been to this place? If yes, share your experiences!

Go follow us on social media for more of this kind of information:
www.instagram.com/drivelocationsnz/
www.facebook.com/drivelocationsnz


----------

